# Another form thread



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

Here is another picture. Draw length shortened very slightly, bow arm elevated to level arrow.


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

BD,

Your still long. Bow arm shoulder being too high and end of the arrow shaft where it meets the arrow knock being behind instead of directly below the curvature of your pupil is a tell tale sign. Not to mention if you were to draw a line from the floor between your feet bisecting your belt buckle you would notice that you are leaning back at the waist to compensate for the extra draw length. I also notice that your bow arm elbow is rotated away and upward. This causes you to lock the elbow and also results in the bow side shoulder to be up. Hold the bow with a grip that positions your knuckles at 45 degree, unlock the elbow, (don't bend it but just to the point of being unlocked). This hand position should roll the elbow down from a 90 degree out position to a 40-45 degree down position. One exercise I use to help people keep the bow arm shoulder down is to ask them how much their bow weighs. The usually say something like 6-8 pounds, sometimes a little more. I then say, "Well then set your grip so that the knuckles are at 45 degrees and then lift the bow like it weighs 6-8 pounds to a draw position. When they do this they lift with the front head of the deltoid (shoulder muscle), the elbow doesn't lock and the shoulder doesn't raise above the clavical (collar bone). If you raise it like it weighs 50 pounds you engage the medial deltoids and you drop the opposite side shoulder and often use your abs. This makes the draw should raise and you lean back. Much of this is learned behavior from shooting too long a draw at the start. Remember, to see if the draw is correct you assume a straight T form and bring everything to you. What you will see is that the string will naturally come back further on your face changing you anchor which will make it obvious if it is too long.

I like to see obvious results when I make adjustments, it saves time. So go at least 1/2" or even 3/4" shorter in draw length and post 
another picture. You may need to tweak 1/8 or more either way but it should show a defined change,that is if you draw the bow to you while in a correct T form, no leaning back. Work on the front end (bow draw length first), then you can find a d-loop length that places you scapula in the correct position if your elbow is high or low. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

Shortened draw length about 3/8"- 1/2".


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Looking much better. Have you tried Nuts & Bolts technique of shooting a weighted vertical string at 5 yds or so to check your draw length? Doing so will help you further improve and perfect the draw length. Just search it up. Hey, what is all that white stuff behind you? Looks familiar but since I just got rid of mine I hope not to see any more! Once you do the hanging string exercise give us some feedback on how it went.

Spot out!


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

look like your locking out the bow arm. elbow looks to come back inward to your string. roate the bow hand so knuckles are at a 45 degree to riser to bring your elbow back out. might get string slap that way to.
and i think your draw is still touch long. looks like loop/string is just past your mouth and slightly leaning back...very slight


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

In the first two photos, your nose is pointed almost at the target, just a little to the right. In the third photo, it's pointed more to the right.

NOT turning the head face on to the target is usually a symptom of a too long DL and the archer trying to accomodate it. One of the little things of the biomechanics of archery is that if your face is square to the target, you can hold a little steadier. It's one of the reasons DL is so important. 

You may try to reduce the DL another 1/2", but you should also work on getting your bow shoulder down. Again, this is for improved stability.

Your release elbow looks pretty good, so if you reduce the bow's DL, you may need to increase the D-loop length a little.

An elbow that's locked out like yours appears to be can eventually result in damage to the elbow joint. The rule for bow side elbows is "straight, but not locked."

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

I want to thank everyone for this input. With your help I think I finally stumbled across a problem with how I am setting my bow arm and shoulder at the beginning of my draw. The end result is an extended and high shoulder, which requires too much muscle to maintain and repeat. My bow always felt too short at the current length, but I am finding if I place my shoulder low and back and raise my bow arm with the correct muscles, the draw length feels much better. This whole mess with how I set my bow arm also contributes to why me elbow assumes the position it does. I will take additional pictures and post as I work on this.

Thanks again for the help!!!


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

I now have better bow shoulder position and draw does not feel too short. Bow is almost 3/4" shorter than when I started.


----------

